# ring orientation



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

I have my 389 apart to go through it. Did not know history. Everything is in good shape inside but the rings are installed with the chamfers on the inside of rings facing up. The dot on the rings the top one faces up and bottom one dot facing down on all pistons. I was not using up oil. I have looked to see what is correct and cant find answer. Can you tell me what is correct and what this would cause if they are wrong? Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------

